# HitPlus modelo cmxd 1020



## el-rey-julien (Jul 4, 2014)

si alguien tiene el manual de servicio ,se agradecera,
si no lo tienen y a alguien le paso lo mismo,
tiene todas las tensiones de fuente,pero no enciende,queda en stbay
muchas gracias
pd:
también hay un Hitachi Cmxd1020 que es igual


----------

